# CA20E Transmission



## Nguerrero27 (Oct 20, 2011)

After replacing the clutch in my transmission the darn thing went and died on me. So my question is this; does anybody know of a manual transmission from another car that will bolt right in? If not then where could I find a rebuild kit for this transmission. any and all help will be appreciated


----------



## Nguerrero27 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nobody has any info? There's gotta be someone who can help me here. Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You usually don't see rebuild kits for manual transmissions, especially Asian built units. It's usually a process of removing and tearing down the transmission and replacing what's needed. Typically you can account for it needing seals and gaskets (as applies) and bearings, but it's almost impossible to know if you'll need gears and shift forks until they can be expensive. Gears are expensive, so that's why you only replace those that are needed. Keep in mind the CA20 engines haven't been used in the US for over 20 years, so finding a good used one might be tough. The CA engine was used in the T11 and T12 Stanzas and the KN13 Pulsar NX SE's and only some of them were equipped with manual transmissions. You can always try Car-parts.com or perhaps a JDM importer for a used one. You might be best off to have a transmission shop rebuild it if you don't have the tools or experience to do it yourself. You might also want to check at OEM-surplus.com for a NOS unit; sometimes they have brand new transmissions for the older Nissans for around $500.


----------

